

Ask HN: What are the most popular startup job sites? - nickfrost

I&#x27;d like to compile a list of the best&#x2F; most popular startup job sites to publish on my blog with hopes to help people find and land a new job.<p>If you know of a job site, please list it below.<p>Thanks! :)
======
dl8
[http://ventureloop.com/ventureloop/home.php](http://ventureloop.com/ventureloop/home.php)
[https://angel.co/](https://angel.co/)

------
sebkomianos
Berlin-focused: [http://berlinstartupjobs.com/](http://berlinstartupjobs.com/)

